# Great Aussie Beer Shed



## Hashie (8/10/06)

Took the wife and kids away to terrorise the mainland during the school holidays. 
While in Echuca (Vic.) went to visit theGreat Aussie Beer Shed.

Would highly recomend it to all, there is plenty to see and cold beer to be drunk. The collection grows daily.

We'll be heading back there again next year for a 50th birthday. What better place to have a party than a great beer shed.

Now if only he'd set up a micro brewery and serve his own beer...


----------



## spog (8/10/06)

i visited the shed a couple of months back,and if anyone is interested in brewrania this is well worth a visit
a hell of a lot brewing history on offer as well as his 16000 plus can collection,kegs,signage etc.
the bloke who owns it was a licencing officer in the police department. opening times are weekends and holidays but i guess you will find these on the web site..cheers...spog..
also check out the holden museum if you are a holden fan...for a good feed nip across the border to the moama rsl club (travel diary closed)


----------



## Camo6 (30/3/14)

Had lunch at the GABS (acronym already taken?) on Saturday and was mightily impressed with the owners hoarding skills. The beer selection was a bit limited. It was VB, XXXX, or CD. If you wanted something more exotic there was Broo or Tui! But the beer museum was something else. God knows how he's amassed it all. I was hoping to make him an offer on a few items but a tired, screaming 2yr old and a scheming 5 yr old catalyst cut my tour short (and I reckon he'd be reluctant to part with much). I'll add a few pics as it was really worth the visit and the owner more than hospitable.








Ooh and Cocko, this guy has the full set of Tennents pervo cans but would probably want more if you still have your collection and they have been thoroughly disinfected. h34r:


----------



## Batz (30/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> Had lunch at the GABS (acronym already taken?) on Saturday and was mightily impressed with the owners hoarding skills. The beer selection was a bit limited. It was VB, XXXX, or CD. If you wanted something more exotic there was Broo or Tui! But the beer museum was something else. God knows how he's amassed it all. I was hoping to make him an offer on a few items but a tired, screaming 2yr old and a scheming 5 yr old catalyst cut my tour short (and I reckon he'd be reluctant to part with much). I'll add a few pics as it was really worth the visit and the owner more than hospitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it!


----------

